# **** My Fur Picks for this Season ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my overseas fur report in yesterday and it aint look'in good. Woes in China and Russia, and Ovomit screw'in things up here in our good old U.S.A.--- may have some trappers think'in about take'in the season off or hold'in their fur for better times.

Buyers are gonna be pretty picky this year at the start of auction season Theres quite a bit of fur held over from last season. The folks who are gonna sell at NAFA may have to wait a bit for fur checks. I already made my mind up to send my finished catch to Groenewold so I'll have cash in hand before the snow melt.

Cats and coyotes is where the money is gonna be this season.

Coyotes have been selling well for the past few years and select heavier goods will bring in $100 and better. Snowballs and heavy pale offerings should average $75-$80. Anything of lesser quality should move as cheap trim and hope to bring $25-$35.

Well spotted wide bellie Lynx Cat should have a good start at $500 and up. Better northern goods will probably move at $200-300 and flat darker hides might bring $75-$100.

Unless your trap'in the biggest and baddest northern heavy raccoons--- you'll probably have a few cry'in sessions. Buyers will smile when they offer ya $10 for your 8XXXXXXXXXX fur.

Fox has fallen out of favor and the Mink tank tanked. Eastern Rats will make for a nice day outdoors, but at 4-$5 tops, be ready to pay for your own fuel.

So--- the money will be in Cats and coyotes this season---> go get'em guys.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report Cat.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the report, so maybe I should carry one of my BP revolvers along for coyotes. I have always wanted to try for one with the black powder revolver.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Good thing we just do cats and coyotes !!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave, gonna do my best to get some fur this year. Yotes and cats are at the top of my list.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Confirms what I've been hearing from other people who I know that hunt and trap. Seems most of them won't be going after raccoons this year because there was such a huge flood of them in the market. Sounds like a good time to start buying a few slightly used traps because other guys are starting to get out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the report Cat, pretty much along the same thing I've been reading.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks cat, I just got back into trapping looks like this year is going to be practice run, hoping rats were going to be better priced......


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If I was trap'in rats I'd hold'em till March or April Jimmy. I think buyers are gonna have some Mink money left to spend in their pockets.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the report Catcapper , I only catch and call coyotes as well as the odd fox so I should fare alright . . The beaver I get doing damage control go straight to the bait pile . First sale is gonna be interesting .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

one more week of deer season then I will be hitting those rats hard, well trying anyway!

Thanks for the info catcapper...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

An update on prices catcapper .. a fur buyer showed up to a local Hutterite colony and offered $80 Canadian for coyotes tonight .That would be about $62 US ? Speaks well for upcoming NAFA sale .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I take it your still gonna run your furs through NAFA C2C.

If a buyer offered me $62 for those last 3 hides you took--- I'd probably chuckle a bit and ask him what he was smoke'in.lol.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> I take it your still gonna run your furs through NAFA C2C.
> 
> If a buyer offered me $62 for those last 3 hides you took--- I'd probably chuckle a bit and ask him what he was smoke'in.lol.
> 
> awprint:


Yes , Im thinking of heading to the depot { Martys place } this Friday to drop em off . 22 for this first sale and some are real dandys , got another today that is a clone to those . .Gotta get a picture for jimmy first tho ,lol .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

now that's what I'm talkin about.......I almost had a tear in my eye....read something about dropping them off Friday, I'm thinking what no fence!!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Update on Nebraska Sandhill Coyotes...

I spoke to my rancher friend, buyer ( I think its Groenwald) is paying $50.00 US for coyotes un-skinned. He had two to sell, I said go for it! Like previously mentioned NAFA and other auction houses "should" be paying almost double!

If the family is well I will start laying steel and calling shortly after the new year out there. It should be good, dog hunters are saying the grass is so high the greyhounds are losing sight of the coyotes. I suppose that will leave a tad more for me! :smile:

Remember...coyotes can't fly, but like me they all wish you fine people a Merry Christmas!!

Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good to know Larry, will be looking forward to your adventure write ups..................


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My error on the buyer, the buyer was Petska was the buyer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Petska has always paid a fair price for my fur, don't mind selling to them. I've never done it before, but this year I think I'm gonna ship some fur to one of the larger auction houses. If nothing else just so I can compare what I can get. I will however save some fur to sell to Marty with Petska, mainly because I have sold to him for years and feel a sense of loyalty. He has helped me over the years in grading my fur and tips and techniques on my put up.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have always wanted to try Petska, They make a stop in New Mexico not to far from me. Might just have to get off my butt and give them a try this year.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Like Ruger I think Petska buyers are fair. When I camp, my money for gas and groceries comes from selling green hides to the buyer every week.

With good prices and $1.85/gal gas I plan on returning home a fat trapper/caller! I might even treat myself to a steak dinner and a beer once every two weeks at the local tavern.

I am blabbing and diverting a little, but jut so you all know, I live on very little. Ill take along a bone in ham and bread. With chickens on the ranch Ill eat fresh eggs and ham sandwiches for almost two weeks. When the ham is almost used up, the bone and beans go into a pot for bean soup. That another week of eating!

As for you callers I have yet to have a coyote smell one of my ham bone bean soup gaseous excretions and head the other way! By the third day all of the windows in the suburban are down no matter how cold its is.... :hot:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The price of fuel this year is definitely a big help!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You should figure out a way to bottle that gas and use it to power the suburban. lol


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> You should figure out a way to bottle that gas and use it to power the suburban. lol


 Good one, but yah know the suburban couldn't handle the power methane produces. With 206,000 miles on her I almost have to dilute the gasoline now. I would bet 50,000 of those miles have been off road. It's been an amazing hunting and trapping vehicle.

Often if it's late and I am more than 20 miles back in, I'll crank up the 30 year old Yamaha generator, turn on the small electric heater and spend the night in the back. And no I don't sleep on the floor, I have enough room to set up a folding cot. The heat is good enough all I need is a blanket and my coat for a pillow. Life is good!

Sorry I am blabbing and I apologize to the thread host for it. I am just reminiscing on how good my life is and how good equipment can be when you take care of it. He'll I am still using traps, a sifter and hole spade, I was given on my tenth birthday and I am close to sixty now. Some traps were given to me from my great grandpa sills, a market hunter, and still work perfectly. I still have my woven trap basket from then but its not used much anymore since I drive to most sets, the leather straps were replaced with nylon in the late 90's. On Jan 7th I leave for trapping. So you won't have to hear my stories! hahaha Ill return when the rub starts.

You men are the best I mean that! I wish you all a prosperous, safe and enjoyable New Years! Remember to stop when you calling this year, trapping, or even fishing along a slow moving river. Just take a break! Sit on a log or rock and take in what we in the USA have been blessed with for more than 200 years. Also realize that with all the human politics, turmoil and grief going on, that mouse, vole, or squirrel that happens to come into view, really has the tougher life. And we as United States Citizens have nothing at all to complain about.

God Bless,

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck Larry... Bring a good (-20°) sleeping bag, you never know.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks , as long as I have wood and still have to pee at 3AM in the morning life is great! After I pee I snatch a log from the trailer and re-stoke the stove.

BTW...I still have my 40 year old artic bag from the Navy. I use it now-a days as a pad. When I was at the north pole I used it to sleep on the ice at -30. I wasn't exactly warm but I didn't get frostbite either. Besides I was lean muscular 180 lbs then. Now with an extra 70lbs of insulation I can handle the cold like a walrus, and look like one at the same time.

Can you see the smoke coming out in the top photo? It was heading to -10 that night and I had a window open in the tent to keep the heat at bay!

Two nights later I heard the yotes not far from the tent chasing kangaroo rats. I hit them with the battery powered spotlight in my T shirts and sweatpants. One died!

Also see that step stool on the side of the tent. I use it to mount Ol' Twister the horse. My legs aren't strong enough to lift me anymore from the stirrups. I have a tether on the saddle horn to reel it up after I'm In the saddle. Then that darn thing goes on my back with shoulder ropes. The whole thing is said to look sad as hell, But once I am in the saddle, I am king and Twister knows it! My gun and butt pad go in the plastic sled that is towed from a 50 foot rope tied to the saddle horn. Even with 8 yotes in the sled there's room for the gun and pad.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

local fur buyer at it again , bought 9 coyotes from a friend and gave him $800 cash for em . Somebody thinks they're still gonna be worth money at auction . :smile: Been reading Duckmasters posts and enjoy them immensely , anyone heard how he's faring ?


----------

